# TGF - Tianshan Goldfields



## sfx (22 November 2007)

Anyone know anything about this junior gold explorer in China? 

They are undertaking extensive drilling in Northern China on the Tianshan belt stretching across the top of China. 

With the consolidation of gold producers in China - ie, SGX swallowing up GSX, could TGF be something to look out for?

Taking a look at their website their Top 20 Shareholding (comprising of approx 80% of the total shares) is held by mostly institutions, ie Macquarie, HSBC, ANZ, Merrills the list goes on...  

The shareholding is so tight that volumes are very low, not very liquid, but could be a share to put some $$ and put in the bottom drawer?! 

Could also be open to Institution manipulation with such low volumes...

Comments?


----------



## UPKA (23 November 2007)

sfx said:


> Anyone know anything about this junior gold explorer in China?
> 
> They are undertaking extensive drilling in Northern China on the Tianshan belt stretching across the top of China.
> 
> ...





The top 20 holdings are not institutions, just a nominees account held under each of the banks... could be just the directors...

Other than that, I dunno too much about the company.


----------



## sfx (3 December 2007)

UPKA said:


> The top 20 holdings are not institutions, just a nominees account held under each of the banks... could be just the directors...
> 
> Other than that, I dunno too much about the company.




Thanks for the feedback. Yes I stand corrected - a mixture of players in the Top 20. The fact is that someone is investing in this.

I'm always cautious when trades are low and SP is dictated by a few...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2021)

Tianshan Goldfields (ASX code TGF) is long gone. Taking the code and listing in November 2018  at $2.50 per share is
TRIBECA GLOBAL NATURAL RESOURCES LIMITED (TGF)​


----------

